# New and apparently I need my own thread?



## ayschucks (Jun 27, 2008)

Upon the advice of a fellow FA, I am starting a thread to remove my introduction from their to here and say hello.

I am Tom, I am 26, from LA/San Diego area, been an FA for as long as I can remember and a big advocate of healthy curves and somehow I managed to make my introduction sound like I was introducing myself to an AA meeting.

Screw that I need a drink. LOL


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 27, 2008)

See? Plenty of room for the ladies to pile on you 

Welcome!


----------



## Ash (Jun 27, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Upon the advice of a fellow FA, I am starting a thread to remove my introduction from their to here and say hello.
> 
> I am Tom, I am 26, from LA/San Diego area, been an FA for as long as I can remember and a big advocate of healthy curves and somehow I managed to make my introduction sound like I was introducing myself to an AA meeting.
> 
> Screw that I need a drink. LOL


But I was enjoying the other introduction!

This one is good too, though.




Wagimawr said:


> See? Plenty of room for the ladies to pile on you



Jealous.


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 27, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> See? Plenty of room for the ladies to pile on you
> 
> Welcome!



Ouch I am squishy and sensitive, can I just gently hug them one at a time or is the dogpile thing necessary?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 27, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Jealous.


:batting:



ayschucks said:


> Ouch I am squishy and sensitive, can I just gently hug them one at a time or is the dogpile thing necessary?


I don't think that's your decision to make  have fun!


----------



## Ash (Jun 27, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Ouch I am squishy and sensitive, can I just gently hug them one at a time or is the dogpile thing necessary?



You have to volunteer to be piled on, generally. We don't give this stuff away.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2008)

ayschucks said:


>




Oh my.....how YOU doing? :wubu: :batting:



Post more pix plz kthxbye


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my.....how YOU doing? :wubu: :batting:
> 
> Post more pix plz kthxbye



Well HELLOOOOOOOO...


----------



## Ash (Jun 27, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Well HELLOOOOOOOO...



Your cross has a Mickey Mouse on it.


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 27, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Your cross has a Mickey Mouse on it.



Yes... its not the actual tattoo I am getting but an approximation


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 27, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Well HELLOOOOOOOO...



Is that cross actually on you or photoshopped?? 

Enquiring minds want to know.


*edit, I was typing when you posted... yeah, that's my graphical artistry at work... spotting the fakez.*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 27, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Upon the advice of a fellow FA, I am starting a thread to remove my introduction from their to here and say hello.
> 
> I am Tom, I am 26, from LA/San Diego area, been an FA for as long as I can remember and a big advocate of healthy curves and somehow I managed to make my introduction sound like I was introducing myself to an AA meeting.
> 
> Screw that I need a drink. LOL



Holy Hell. I need to move to the west coast. Welcome to the boards.


Holy hell....did I say holy hell? OMG..Holy hell.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Your cross has a Mickey Mouse on it.



You actually noticed the cross....? My line of vision was drawn elsewhere.....:batting:


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You actually noticed the cross....? My line of vision was drawn elsewhere.....:batting:



I didn't realize you could see my package in that picture, LOL. Just teasing :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> I didn't realize you could see my package in that picture, LOL. Just teasing :blush:




Your "package" being your handsome mug and strong upper body? Yeah, how could I miss it?


----------



## supersoup (Jun 27, 2008)

jumping on the 'hey, you're hot new dude' bandwagon.

as you were.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 27, 2008)

i am assuming your screen name sounds something like "ass chucks" but with a crazy country accent. yeah..


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 27, 2008)

supersoup said:


> jumping on the 'hey, you're hot new dude' bandwagon.
> 
> as you were.



Bandwagon? are we recreating an Annie Oakley musical *clicks his heels*


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 27, 2008)

FatAndProud said:


> i am assuming your screen name sounds something like "ass chucks" but with a crazy country accent. yeah..



So think back 15 years ago to the infant stages of the internet. A new site offering free e-mail launches and I run to sign up for the screenname "ahschucks"--- "ahhhh schucks" right? it was already gone. Yahoo screwed me so I had to settle for "ay schucks" grrrrr....

Its a pun on my last name. *grins*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2008)

Awwww shucks....I have to say good night


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 27, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> So think back 15 years ago to the infant stages of the internet. A new site offering free e-mail launches and I run to sign up for the screenname "ahschucks"--- "ahhhh schucks" right? it was already gone. Yahoo screwed me so I had to settle for "ay schucks" grrrrr....
> 
> Its a pun on my last name. *grins*



ok. creative. but ass chucks would've been cool, admit it.


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 27, 2008)

FatAndProud said:


> ok. creative. but ass chucks would've been cool, admit it.



I dunno, sounds like a bad insult....


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww shucks!

*chucks her ass on to the pile* 

Welcome!


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe it works better in a sentence like this.... 

"Yesterday, I fell down a couple stairs and my ass got chucked."

Work? No? Uhhhhhhh well, I tried anyway! :doh:

From a fairly new one myself, welcome to the boards 





ayschucks said:


> I dunno, sounds like a bad insult....


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 28, 2008)

SweetNYLady said:


> Maybe it works better in a sentence like this....
> 
> "Yesterday, I fell down a couple stairs and my ass got chucked."



All I can think of is that "shucking corn" phrase mixed with falling down a stairs, sounds like I fell on something and horribly impaled... Ouch.


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jun 28, 2008)

MEEEEEP!!!!

You know, something like that CAN'T be good for ya... please watch out for slippery stairs, especially those equipped with an ear of corn on the cob at the bottom. Hey, its always been my motto.


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jun 28, 2008)

And now all I can think of is that Seinfeld episode about Fucilli Jerry statue and somehow it winds up in an oh so unmentionable place.

I need to pack it in for the night before I head this thread even more southbound than I already have! :doh:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 28, 2008)

heh...she said "pack it"...ass chucks.. ... .... .. . .



Hey ayschucks! Welcome!


----------



## supersoup (Jun 28, 2008)

am i the only one picturing him wearing chucks on his ass?

yes?


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 28, 2008)

Okay just to curb the course of the conversation from ass and being impaled and dying horribly... here is a visual interlude for your enjoyment.


----------



## Filly (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Tom

Welcome to the forums! As you have no doubt noticed the ladies will be fighting like cats and dogs to get a piece of you!... all in good fun anyway.

I live in Australia so I will keep my claws to myself, but I hope you enjoy dims and I expect to see lots more of your posts!

Oh, and I love your Clark Kent / Superman pic! I wish I had a superhero costume 

Filly


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 28, 2008)

supersoup said:


> am i the only one picturing him wearing chucks on his ass?
> 
> yes?



yep

but this is why we love you soupy


----------



## moore2me (Jun 28, 2008)

Dear Ayschucks,

I would like to know who is your fashion consultant? Your have a very together look and I for one am very impressed by your being "decked out" in the tonal shades of gray. My hubby could never do this (even if I told him he would get a $10,000 gift certificate to Bass Pro Shop by coming up with such a coordinated wardrobe).

Nice sense of man style! 

View attachment 204069300_l.jpg


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Dear Ayschucks,
> 
> I would like to know who is your fashion consultant? Your have a very together look and I for one am very impressed by your being "decked out" in the tonal shades of gray. My hubby could never do this (even if I told him he would get a $10,000 gift certificate to Bass Pro Shop by coming up with such a coordinated wardrobe).
> 
> Nice sense of man style!



*Shrugs* ----- its simple. Shop Gap, Express, Old Navy, Bannana Republic and Target---- always buy solids. Guys never look good in lots of crazy colors and logos and funny things on their t-shirt. Black t-shirts, polos and dress shirts ALWAYS look good on every guy. 

And if you want to express your individuality, stick to a sports team ball cap or like a simple two color baseball cap for your favorite superhero.

Not sure when I learned this during college just did.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 28, 2008)

Fellow FA's should SO take notice of this introduction!

See - he's polite, and funny and posts hot pictures - and then, he posts MORE hot pictures! Thats the right way to do it 

Tracey xx


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 28, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Fellow FA's should SO take notice of this introduction!
> 
> See - he's polite, and funny and posts hot pictures - and then, he posts MORE hot pictures! Thats the right way to do it
> 
> Tracey xx



Awww thanks Tracey but I think you just put a bull's eye on my back. LOL


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 28, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Okay just to curb the course of the conversation from ass and being impaled and dying horribly... here is a visual interlude for your enjoyment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 28, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Awww thanks Tracey but I think you just put a bull's eye on my back. LOL



Dont worry about it! If you keep posting the pictures we'll protect you 
Tracey xx


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 28, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## Carrie (Jun 28, 2008)

ayschucks said:


>



_He's chopping broccoli...._


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 28, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Upon the advice of a fellow FA, I am starting a thread to remove my introduction from their to here and say hello.
> 
> I am Tom, I am 26, from LA/San Diego area, been an FA for as long as I can remember and a big advocate of healthy curves and somehow I managed to make my introduction sound like I was introducing myself to an AA meeting.
> 
> Screw that I need a drink. LOL


 
And in tradiional AA resposnse "Hi Tom!" 

The Raivenne raises her chalice to you in welcome! 

PS: Love the chalice! (doncha love the fancy word for Pimp Cup?):happy:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 28, 2008)

ayschucks said:


>


fuckin lol'd

well played sir!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 28, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Okay just to curb the course of the conversation from ass and being impaled and dying horribly... here is a visual interlude for your enjoyment.


 
Nice interlude - dude! 

Of course, if these snippets of the theme from the _Superman_ cartoons, lines from the movie _Starman_ and the urge say "Elementary, my dear Watson, elementary" continue to replay in my head, I will be mentally cussing you out big time later today...:doh:


----------



## Rowan (Jun 28, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Upon the advice of a fellow FA, I am starting a thread to remove my introduction from their to here and say hello.
> 
> I am Tom, I am 26, from LA/San Diego area, been an FA for as long as I can remember and a big advocate of healthy curves and somehow I managed to make my introduction sound like I was introducing myself to an AA meeting.
> 
> Screw that I need a drink. LOL



very very cute....welcome to the boards


----------



## Crystal (Jun 28, 2008)

Rowan said:


> very very cute....welcome to the boards



Oooh, and I very very agree. 

You're gorgeous.  Welcome!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 28, 2008)

well, you don't _need_ your own thread..it's optional.  Welcome


----------



## supersoup (Jun 28, 2008)

give me the finger puppet.

thanks.


----------



## cold comfort (Jun 28, 2008)

hahahahahah goodnezzzz. demanding your own thread and shit. 

well done, sir. well played, even!

welcome to dims! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2008)

Is that finger puppet part of the "package" btw?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 28, 2008)

tom,

well, that was most definitely a spirited introduction! 

very sassy! i like sassy.

welcome to dims... 

perhaps someday you shall join us in fatopia - a dimensions real world gathering... 

for further information - please feel free to consult the community east board for Heavenly Bodies - Dimensions related mini bashes and currently the main & community west board for theWorld Famous BBW Bash in Vegas coming up in july...

once again - welcome and lovely to make your online acquaintance ...

as always,
aris...
mayor of fatopia

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:::bow:


----------



## knottyknicky (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh, hey, I know you.


----------



## bexy (Jun 28, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Upon the advice of a fellow FA, I am starting a thread to remove my introduction from their to here and say hello.
> 
> I am Tom, I am 26, from LA/San Diego area, been an FA for as long as I can remember and a big advocate of healthy curves and somehow I managed to make my introduction sound like I was introducing myself to an AA meeting.



hello you!


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 28, 2008)

*cough*

Chuckage contained.


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jun 28, 2008)

Carrie said:


> _He's chopping broccoli...._




And what nice broccoli it is, too.


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 29, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> *cough*
> 
> Chuckage contained.



Well played sir! Touche


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 29, 2008)

Just got back from LA.... they still sell roman candles in the City of Industry! So of course I spent like 40 bucks on roman candles! Yippieeeeee.

Thank for you all the wonderful compliments. Feel free to say hello on here or if you have a myspace you can always add me there.

http://www.myspace.com/tschuck


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 29, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Well played sir! Touche



I prefer Miss, but it changes daily.


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 29, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I prefer Miss, but it changes daily.



*sheepishly kicks the floor* [mumbling] I looked at the avatar, it was a dude, seemed reasonable, should've looked at her profile. damn. [/mumbling]


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 29, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> *sheepishly kicks the floor* [mumbling] I looked at the avatar, it was a dude, seemed reasonable, should've looked at her profile. damn. [/mumbling]



dont worry n00b. you'll learn!

besides, there's very little thats lady-like about me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't go on avatars for what people look like .. I mean, I thought we had Harry Potter here for a while but it just turned out to be this dude who ended up sucking. 

Welcome to dims.

oh and I'd hit it. 

(would feel left out if not included)

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 30, 2008)

you know what I'd hit? New guy and bothgunsblazing hitting it. OH YEAH, THAT'S THE SPOT!

Welcome aywhateveryourname is. We like fancy photographs of cute boys, as you can see from your three pages of comments. Post something intellectual next so we know you're not all pretty boy. And if you are all pretty boy, that's totally okay. HA!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah.....being uber-intelligent has never been my strongest draw to a guy....I much prefer obedience over intelligence anyday......


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I much prefer obedience over intelligence anyday......



Lol. We're all different here, I dont like the good boys, I prefer the BAD ones 
Tracey xx


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 30, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> you know what I'd hit? New guy and bothgunsblazing hitting it. OH YEAH, THAT'S THE SPOT!
> 
> Welcome aywhateveryourname is. We like fancy photographs of cute boys, as you can see from your three pages of comments. Post something intellectual next so we know you're not all pretty boy. And if you are all pretty boy, that's totally okay. HA!



Well I wish intellectualism came so easily as simply espousing some thread of intelligence or curious insight but alas it has always been my impression that intellectualism is the response to a need or a question. Without a leading question it would be hard for me to qualify a response worthy of your attention.

If you can suggest a question, I'd be happy to venture an answer so much as I am qualified in some respect to answer that question.

As far as obedience, sorry Green Eyed Fairy, was never very good at minding my manners or being very obedient. Loyal, yes. To a fault actually. 

And Bea Bea--- I may be a Boy Scout, an alter boy, and an upright citizen but I ain't no saint


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 30, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> you know what I'd hit? New guy and bothgunsblazing hitting it. OH YEAH, THAT'S THE SPOT! HA!





That + Pizza + Ben & Jerry's for afters = Naomi's idea of heaven!!!!

OH MY GOD!:smitten:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 30, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> That + Pizza + Ben & Jerry's for afters = Naomi's idea of heaven!!!!
> 
> OH MY GOD!:smitten:



Pizza, Ben and Jerry's, plus a hot guy *writes it down*

Ok....off to England I go!


----------



## HugKiss (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll join in and say great photos, so handsome with a sweet, fun personality!  Loyal is a wonderful trait and not that easy to come by, welcome, Tom! 

I'll have to take the New Jersey action though, bothgunsblazing no West Coast plans for travel anytime soon. :happy:

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 30, 2008)

Dear God, 

Please forgive me for the dirty thoughts I had while looking at the pic of ayschucks wearing glasses.

Love, 
Lisa


----------



## HugKiss (Jun 30, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Dear God,
> 
> Please forgive me for the dirty thoughts I had while looking at the pic of ayschucks wearing glasses.
> 
> ...



*She* forgives you, Lisa!


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 30, 2008)

HugKiss said:


> *She* forgives you, Lisa!



Will she forgive me for what I did *after* I saw ayschucks pics?


----------



## HugKiss (Jun 30, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Will she forgive me for what I did *after* I saw ayschucks pics?



Sure, just be sure to wash your hands before you pray for forgiveness!


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 30, 2008)

HugKiss said:


> Sure, just be sure to wash your hands before you pray for forgiveness!



Oh I did...I also washed the egg beater...dont ask


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I'll be damned...I officially have a boy crush!


----------



## HugKiss (Jun 30, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Oh I did...I also washed the egg beater...dont ask




I wonder who came first, Lisa or the Egg? HAHAHAHAH


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 30, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Well I'll be damned...I officially have a boy crush!



Why settle for a man or settle for a boy when you can have a man-boy! LOL


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 30, 2008)

Just saw your thread and wanted to welcome you to the nut house... er ah... I mean Dimensions! 


Hope you have a chance to come to one of the So. Cal gatherings, lots of good people here, I think you'll enjoy meeting the gang.




Stan


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 30, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Just saw your thread and wanted to welcome you to the nut house... er ah... I mean Dimensions!
> 
> 
> Hope you have a chance to come to one of the So. Cal gatherings, lots of good people here, I think you'll enjoy meeting the gang.
> ...



Yeah through my name in the hat to goto the San Diego gathering. Sounds fun!


----------



## cold comfort (Jun 30, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Dear God,
> 
> Please forgive me for the dirty thoughts I had while looking at the pic of ayschucks wearing glasses.
> 
> ...



I believe you were looking for the letters thread in the lounge you whore. But while we're at it...

Dear ayschucks,

Lisa IS a good kisser. Just a heads-up.

Not that I would know or anything. I just ... heard ... or something.

Love, Jen.


----------



## Ash (Jun 30, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> Dear ayschucks,
> 
> Lisa IS a good kisser. Just a heads-up.
> 
> ...



I am shocked and appalled by the behavior of both you AND Lisa. Shocked and appalled.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok, the Superman pic almost made me pass out. And then I saw the Kermit the Frog puppet! Too cute!


----------



## cold comfort (Jun 30, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I am shocked and appalled by the behavior of both you AND Lisa. Shocked and appalled.



WHAT?! oh no ... no NO woman. don't even try to pretend that you weren't involved in that scandalous kissin' action.


(psst ayschucks ... ashley is too if you know what i'm sayin' ... )


okay. too much has been said. *goes back into super secretive 342-crew mode*


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so confussed now. Someone was touching themselves and thinking of me, several girls are discussing how they make out with each other apparently. And a few others want me to discuss smart stuff or not. Yikes... LOL

Here this should start a whole new thread of conversation- me with a baby!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 30, 2008)

Have you ever been gang tackled by a horde of fat chicks Ayschucks? I think you're heading in that direction dude...




They're heavy, but at least they are soft. 



Enjoy the moment.

Lucky bastard!






























Tearing your clothes off comes next.


BTW... I'd set that baby down and put her (him?) at a safe distance if I were you.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 30, 2008)

I kissed who? when? do I know you people?


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 30, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> I kissed who? when? do I know you people?



You kissed me! ....wait...that was just in my head. 

Dammit.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 30, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> You kissed me! ....wait...that was just in my head.
> 
> Dammit.



I will kiss you in real life for cupcakes!!


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 30, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> I will kiss you in real life for cupcakes!!



*starts baking cupcakes*


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 30, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> *starts baking cupcakes*



Chocolate icing ok?


----------



## cold comfort (Jun 30, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> I kissed who? when? do I know you people?



do not make me quote you from that night.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 30, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> I am so confussed now. Someone was touching themselves and thinking of me, several girls are discussing how they make out with each other apparently. And a few others want me to discuss smart stuff or not. Yikes... LOL
> 
> Here this should start a whole new thread of conversation- me with a baby!



You seriously win, Sir. Don't question it when it's worked out so beautifully in your favor! Stan is totally right. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 30, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> do not make me quote you from that night.



Go ahead and quote me..I was so hammered I would love to know what I said.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 1, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> You seriously win, Sir. Don't question it when it's worked out so beautifully in your favor! Stan is totally right. Enjoy the moment.



I win, is there a prize?!?!?


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 1, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> I win, is there a prize?!?!?



Yes, come and get me 
Tracey xx


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 1, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> I win, is there a prize?!?!?





BeaBea said:


> Yes, come and get me
> Tracey xx



Well played, Tracey! Well played!


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 1, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Yes, come and get me
> Tracey xx



This prize better come with airfare and accommodation's!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 1, 2008)

in doing my fat civic duty - i say:

Tom,

get thee to a fattie get together or bash PRONTO...

i look forward to your progress report...


the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 1, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> in doing my fat civic duty - i say:
> 
> Tom,
> 
> ...



Where do you think I am going in July? Except I doubt I will actually buy admission because I am only coming out the last 2 days and won't be able to afford tickets with the price of gas and the drive and all that!

Tom


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 1, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Where do you think I am going in July? Except I doubt I will actually buy admission because I am only coming out the last 2 days and won't be able to afford tickets with the price of gas and the drive and all that!
> 
> Tom




you'll be in vegas?!?!? i'll be in vegas!!! 

in fact, i am hosting a dims dinner 6:00p on friday 6/18... 

if you can't make that, then we must make a date to meet!!!!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 1, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> you'll be in vegas?!?!? i'll be in vegas!!!
> 
> in fact, i am hosting a dims dinner 6:00p on friday 6/18...
> 
> if you can't make that, then we must make a date to meet!!!!!!



Ha Ha Aris...looks like YOU get to take this round


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Jul 1, 2008)

Just so we're all clear....


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 1, 2008)

Yep- it's a big plate of steak fries right there.

But am I the only one detecting a whiff of macaroni in his replies?


----------



## Red (Jul 1, 2008)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Just so we're all clear....



Oh hun, you make me laugh so much, I love it!  It wont let me rep ya...

Someone get this boy to Labour Day!

:happy:


----------



## Ash (Jul 1, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Yep- it's a big plate of steak fries right there.
> 
> But am I the only one detecting a whiff of macaroni in his replies?



Agreed and agreed. 

This one's a tough read.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 1, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> you'll be in vegas?!?!? i'll be in vegas!!!
> 
> in fact, i am hosting a dims dinner 6:00p on friday 6/18...
> 
> if you can't make that, then we must make a date to meet!!!!!!





sweet&fat said:


> Yep- it's a big plate of steak fries right there.
> 
> But am I the only one detecting a whiff of macaroni in his replies?





Ashley said:


> Agreed and agreed.
> 
> This one's a tough read.



i got your macaroni salad detective right here...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2008)

If only I could get an Ambassadorship :wubu:


----------



## Isa (Jul 1, 2008)

Great thread and pics ayschucks. Welcome to DIM you're fitting in just fine.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 1, 2008)

Just got a haircut--- this is me literally July 1st. I'd hold up a newspaper but I get all my news online. LOL






PS- what does macaroni have to do with my responses? Someone ought to PM me and let me on that before I get a pit I can't get out of.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 1, 2008)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Just so we're all clear....



PS- Doctor who fans get a front of the line pass! wink!


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jul 1, 2008)

New and apparently you need to be linked to the hot boy thread!
:eat2:


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 1, 2008)

chubby_austrian_gal said:


> New and apparently you need to be linked to the hot boy thread!
> :eat2:



Yeah, he already covered that himself.


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah, i just found out... plays safe, that one, hm?


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 1, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> This prize better come with airfare and accommodation's!



Accommodation is sorted, but the Airfare is only one way.... Sorry!
Tracey xx


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 1, 2008)

chubby_austrian_gal said:


> yeah, i just found out... plays safe, that one, hm?



Sorry I just always love people's opinions on who they think I look like, it always cracks me up!



> Accommodation is sorted, but the Airfare is only one way.... Sorry!
> Tracey xx



okay, you can PM me for the address to send the ticket. I'll run down and get my visa ready.


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jul 1, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Sorry I just always love people's opinions on who they think I look like, it always cracks me up!




Yeah, actually i think you look like a guy carrie bradshaw has sex with in satc. don't know which episode, but i think first season


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jul 1, 2008)

found him, dean winters:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0935921/


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 1, 2008)

chubby_austrian_gal said:


> found him, dean winters:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0935921/



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

The "Beeper King" from 30 Rock? Is that a back handed douchebaggery insult at me? Oh lord that broke my spirit. --- just teasing.

Did you know I am on IMDB too?

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2522079/


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jul 1, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> The "Beeper King" from 30 Rock? Is that a back handed douchebaggery insult at me? Oh lord that broke my spirit. --- just teasing.
> 
> ...




ok, now i have to say:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

you were in gilmore girls? so i must have seen you, i looooooooooove that show! ok, now i really adore you


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 1, 2008)

yea you're cute, but you're no Gary Oldman.

sorry.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 1, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> yea you're cute, but you're no Gary Oldman.
> 
> sorry.



Oh I wish, I'd take his acting chops any day of the week. He made the last Batman film for me and the rest of his films are stunning.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 1, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Oh I wish, I'd take his acting chops any day of the week. He made the last Batman film for me and the rest of his films are stunning.



Stunning doesnt even being to describe the man.

"GWARrior's future husband" is a good place to start though...


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 1, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Stunning doesnt even being to describe the man.
> 
> "GWARrior's future husband" is a good place to start though...



So you lied to me? That cracker jack ring meant nothing to you? You were the one who got down on your knees and cried when you proposed. Does your word mean nothing?

Find go be with Gary Oldman, just know that you destroyed a man's life over your lust for a middle age insanely talented, mildly attractive actor. 

And to think I was going to give you kids! Think of the kids!


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 1, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> So you lied to me? That cracker jack ring meant nothing to you? You were the one who got down on your knees and cried when you proposed. Does your word mean nothing?
> 
> Find go be with Gary Oldman, just know that you destroyed a man's life over your lust for a middle age insanely talented, mildly attractive actor.
> 
> And to think I was going to give you kids! Think of the kids!



We could always have an *open* relationship...


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 1, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> We could always have an *open* relationship...



See that ladies, you can still pile on apparently.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm tellin' ya... Select and reject time is approaching.








They're bigger than you.















Go easy... 




Charm soothes not a scorned woman.



Mark Twain said that BTW...


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 1, 2008)

I cant believe I was suckered into such a thread.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 1, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I cant believe I was suckered into such a thread.



You know you liked it! Hell you proposed didn't you! Dang well built a house in this thread.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 1, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Agreed and agreed.
> 
> This one's a tough read.



Do not want!


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm tellin' ya... Select and reject time is approaching.



Lol, being as I can afford neither the airfare nor the rejection I'll gracefully withdraw. Happy to be Bridesmaid or whatever though, I'm not the bitter type 

Tracey xx


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 2, 2008)

ayschucks said:


>


Lol!!!!!! Have you surrendered????? Finally??? Sick of fat girls throwing themselves at you?? tee he he!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm tellin' ya... Select and reject time is approaching.
> ...





ayschucks said:


> *I've done and beat myself to death...*



Au contraire monsieur Ayschucks... we are now perhaps in the more interesting part of your thread!

Ladies, take note if you so desire...




"Select, reject or reflect..."

As I said before "select and reject" time may be upon us... but the third part I neglected to mentions is: "Reflect"


At this juncture you must select, reject, or if you are unsure of your feelings (and yes ladies... men do have feelings  ).. it is also a good time to "reflect" upon what all has happened here.

The endorphins have now settled, the sweat has cooled for the moment, the ladies who you have gotten all "hot and bothered" now find themselves only "bothered"... and you are now the focus of their... "botherment". Many a male has been torn to shreds by now... you have proven yourself more worthy than most. For that you must be commended.


To reflect upon what has happened here... You have clearly displayed your intellectual guile, situational cunning and awareness, your aesthetic attributes... etc. You have clearly shown the ladies here that you can dazzle them with your brilliance... baffle them with your bullshit. You have charmed them, stimulated their loins, and proven yourself worthy of the ladies interest... but what next? Do you fade into obscurity like many before you? Do you continue to tantalize to the point where the ladies demand that you lay down your cards... where they call your bluff? ... where they declare you to be a shyster, beat you to a pulp, run you out of town and then beat you to a pulp again...? (Remember they can't run fast, but they're bigger than you, there are lots of them, and word of you will spread around quickly...)

You have reached your greatest test of all Aysch, the most difficult challenge. Survival, perseverance, longevity... You must now attempt to develop a higher level of regard in the eyes of these ladies... you yourself must show these ladies a higher level deference.


Many men have passed through these halls, met untimely demises, left Dimensions injured, jaded... or simply have vanished, never to be seen again.



Deference is the difference.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> in doing my fat civic duty - i say:
> 
> Tom,
> 
> ...





ayschucks said:


> Where do you think I am going in July? Except I doubt I will actually buy admission because I am only coming out the last 2 days and won't be able to afford tickets with the price of gas and the drive and all that!
> 
> Tom





lipmixgirl said:


> you'll be in vegas?!?!? i'll be in vegas!!!
> 
> in fact, i am hosting a dims dinner 6:00p on friday 6/18...
> 
> if you can't make that, then we must make a date to meet!!!!!!




ladies and gentlemen of dims.... 
your MAYOR says "CHALLENGE!!!!"
(pronounced chall-onge)

y'all know how i like it... all talk and all action :bow:​


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 2, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> ladies and gentlemen of dims....
> your MAYOR says "CHALLENGE!!!!"
> (pronounced chall-onge)
> 
> y'all know how i like it... all talk and all action :bow:​



What does that meannnnnnn?


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Au contraire monsieur Ayschucks... we are now perhaps in the more interesting part of your thread!
> 
> You have reached your greatest test of all Aysch, the most difficult challenge. Survival, perseverance, longevity... You must now attempt to develop a higher level of regard in the eyes of these ladies... you yourself must show these ladies a higher level deference.
> 
> ...




I really hope this test does not involve hot coals or cage matches. To be honest, its been fun getting to know the ladies and men of Dims. I plan on sticking around. I hope not to fade. I do however need to stop showing off and posting pics.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 2, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> I do however need to stop showing off


Entirely optional.



ayschucks said:


> and posting pics.


Absolutely mandatory.

Thank me later ladies 

Tracey xx


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> *ladies and gentlemen of dims.... *
> *your MAYOR says "CHALLENGE!!!!"*
> (pronounced chall-onge)
> 
> y'all know how i like it... all talk and all action :bow:​





ayschucks said:


> What does that meannnnnnn?




tom,

i understand that you haven't had the "aris experience" as it has been called... 
however, i really thought that my post was rather self-explanatory... 
if anyone cares to step in and "translate" - please by all means!!!!



the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:​

n.b. i am NOT being snarky!​


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 2, 2008)

What kind of challenge Aris? and are snuggletigers eligible?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 2, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> What does that meannnnnnn?





lipmixgirl said:


> tom,
> 
> i understand that you haven't had the "aris experience" as it has been called...
> however, i really thought that my post was rather self-explanatory...
> ...




As you posted "Where do you think I am going in July?" Lady Aris is under the impression that you're going to the Vegas Bash. The aforementioned challenge is to meet her (at the Dims Vegas gathering or otherwise) and allow yourself to endure the most rigorous fatty test of all.

If you are indeed going to the Vegas Bash, and she was not mistaken, I assure you, it's a safe and worthwhile proposition. Though, you may be forever changed. Everyone is changed after meeting Aris.​


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Will she forgive me for what I did *after* I saw ayschucks pics?


absolutely not lmao


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 3, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> *
> oh stan, for me, the time approached and passed AGES ago...*


With all due respect Honorable Mayor Aris, you have to keep in mind that many of us males can be genetically traced back to Genghis Khan, especially males of northern European descent. Ayschucks may not have caught the passing of this critical juncture... Smart as I like to consider myself, I probably wouldn't have seen it myself either. If I may say, I think it's worth giving him the chance and I'm all for having him meet you in Vegas Aris! If he passes the challenge of meeting you, he'll do just fine. :bow:




out.of.habit said:


> ...
> If you are indeed going to the Vegas Bash, and she was not mistaken, I assure you, it's a safe and worthwhile proposition. Though, you may be forever changed. Everyone is changed after meeting Aris.



I concur Out.of.habit! I've also met Aris... it will be a life changing experience for Ayschucks... and if Aris likes him, she might even give him one of her cool business cards... I got one! 




ayschucks said:


> I really hope this test does not involve hot coals or cage matches. To be honest, its been fun getting to know the ladies and men of Dims. I plan on sticking around. I hope not to fade. I do however need to stop showing off and posting pics.



Personally, I'm an advocate of hot coals, bonfires, cryptic ceremonies, good ol' fashion initiation rituals and rites of passage. Lately Polynesian fire dancing has been making a comeback... a good thing in my opinion. I once read that an inverse correlation has been documented between increased juvenlie delinquency and decreased usage of scary stories being told around campfires. Anyhoo... Don't worry Mr. Schucks... (BTW... would you prefer Aysch, or Mr. Schucks?) I don't think anything harsh will be necessary here, unless of course you insist, arrangements could be made... to each their own I always say. If you are lookin' to get together with one of the big beautiful ladies here, they may want to know that sort of thing early on.  ... could be a deal buster, you know?



BeaBea said:


> Entirely optional.
> 
> 
> Absolutely mandatory.
> ...



I'm with you here Tracey... no need in stopping the piccie parade, but again deference is important here Mr. Schucks (I'm liking "Mr. Schucks better than Aysch... what do you think...?) Let the ladies get to know you... inside and out... the real Mr. Schucks. The gals may get cranky if the pictures stop abruptly... perhaps easing out of the pics would be best if that's what you'd like to do. Definitely keep the wit and charm going though... Again, it's all about longevity.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 3, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm with you here Tracey... no need in stopping the piccie parade, but again deference is important here Mr. Schucks (I'm liking "Mr. Schucks better than Aysch... what do you think...?) Let the ladies get to know you... inside and out... the real Mr. Schucks. The gals may get cranky if the pictures stop abruptly... perhaps easing out of the pics would be best if that's what you'd like to do. Definitely keep the wit and charm going though... Again, it's all about longevity.





BeaBea said:


> Absolutely mandatory.
> 
> Thank me later ladies
> 
> Tracey xx









or


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to Dims


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 3, 2008)

SilkyAngela said:


> Welcome to Dims



I think he'll do fine Angela... just fine.



















Only time will tell...


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Stan--- you're the man!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 3, 2008)

Sometimes, I get these subtle reminders that I am, indeed, hetero in some part, and it makes me feel oddly patriotic. This thread makes me misty-eyed.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 3, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Sometimes, I get these subtle reminders that I am, indeed, hetero in some part, and it makes me feel oddly patriotic. This thread makes me misty-eyed.



I could get naked and we could go out back and play with sparklers and salute the flag if that would help? 





*Quickest/sloppiest photoshop job I have ever done!*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok im bored of this thread now! Unsubscribing..Ayeshucks your super cute but I think Ive had my fill of pics...... Good day! hehe x


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 3, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> I could get naked and we could go out back and play with sparklers and salute the flag if that would help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ok im bored of this thread now! Unsubscribing..Ayeshucks your super cute but I think Ive had my fill of pics...... Good day! hehe x



I was impressed by his timing though....you have to admit that Captain America was right on time with the humor! 

I will stay subcribed for the wit.......


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 3, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ok im bored of this thread now! Unsubscribing..Ayeshucks your super cute but I think Ive had my fill of pics...... Good day! hehe x



You can't please ALL the people ALL the time. Sorry, you were cute and friendly and fun to play with. I hope you return or bump into me elsewhere. I tried to stop the trainwreck of a thread but Stan and other insisted I continue to beat the poor dead horsey! LOL


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 3, 2008)

Just a thought...


Here you are here giving all these pictures away for free... 



What if you do a little marketing research, see who your target audience is and start a paysite perhaps...? I'm a heterosexual male, I don't fully appreciate these pictures like a hetero lady would... you'll need some input from them of course.

Whether you go pay or keep it free, I think you need something different here, something that hasn't been done before.... Maybe some background music along with the piccies, voice clips perhaps, or some cerebral commentary... chicks love that sort of thing.

If Missy_blue_eyez is any indication I think you're tapering here Mr. Schucks... you thread has peaked certainly. A change is definitely in order. You're gonna have to do something unique, add spice perhaps. Maybe tell a bit about yourself... nothing too divulging of course, this is the open internet after all.

So what about your name... Schucks... with that "sch" I'm thinkin' there must be some German in your genes?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 3, 2008)

I think Ayshucks is going to need to retain a bit of air of mystery. Who is this man? Why does he have a photo of himself ripping out of business clothes into a superman costume? Let the ladies wonder, Ay. Play hard to get!

Happy 4th of July. :bow:


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 3, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think Ayshucks is going to need to retain a bit of air of mystery. Who is this man? Why does he have a photo of himself ripping out of business clothes into a superman costume? Let the ladies wonder, Ay. Play hard to get!
> 
> Happy 4th of July. :bow:



Make me think I should have dressed as Batman instead of Superman, LOL


----------



## Ash (Jul 3, 2008)

Uh oh. You gotta watch it, Schucks. This thread is about to jump the shark.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 3, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Uh oh. You gotta watch it, Schucks. This thread is about to jump the shark.



I've tried to kill it a couple times but Stan and a few fellow supporters are trying to make a Frankenstein monster out of it, while a select few like yourself are marching down the digital cobble stone street with pitch forks and torched demanding my gory demise and destruction.

This horse is getting really bruised and beaten


----------



## Ash (Jul 3, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> I've tried to kill it a couple times but Stan and a few fellow supporters are trying to make a Frankenstein monster out of it, while a select few like yourself are marching down the digital cobble stone street with pitch forks and torched demanding my gory demise and destruction.



I don't have a pitchfork. Just observing! 

That jpeg makes me sad, though.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 3, 2008)

Here - it's all ok again.  

View attachment MISC_Office_Space_Printer_Killers_lg.jpg


----------



## Ash (Jul 3, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Here - it's all ok again.



*wipes brow*


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 3, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> I could get naked and we could go out back and play with sparklers and salute the flag if that would help?



only if those sparklers are in your butt, Jackass style.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 3, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I think he'll do fine Angela... just fine.



Stan, are you...

...._posing_ for the camera?



In your new avatar?

:bounce::shocked:

You look great, Stan!

:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm feeling all...... "patriotic" right now.....got any more of those Captain America pics?

:batting:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 4, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think Ayshucks is going to need to retain a bit of air of mystery. Who is this man? Why does he have a photo of himself ripping out of business clothes into a superman costume? Let the ladies wonder, Ay. Play hard to get!
> 
> Happy 4th of July. :bow:



So that's your M.O. AFG...

Keep it superficial, eliminate the gals who want a "commitment", who want to get to know Schucks on a "deeper level"... let them dry out and shrivel up like citrus fruit on a hot summer day... just so you can have him all to yourself. I know what you’re doing…



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm feeling all...... "patriotic" right now.....got any more of those Captain America pics?
> 
> :batting:


...AFG isn't gonna shake you that easily.. is she?




Fascinita said:


> Stan, are you...
> 
> ...._posing_ for the camera?
> 
> ...


Why thank you Fascinita… you are much too kind. No really… you are.

Actually, I’m holding my hair up into a faux pompadour, more poseur than posing I suppose.




BTW… I’ll second what Ashley said… I haven’t seen any pitchforks myself either.


But the smell of tar is wafting about… and the chickens have been unusually quiet. There hasn’t been much kerosene on the store shelves lately come to think of it.

Anyhoo… But hey, it’s all entertainment from my perspective.



[/hijack]


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 6, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think Ayshucks is going to need to retain a bit of air of mystery. Who is this man? Why does he have a photo of himself ripping out of business clothes into a superman costume? Let the ladies wonder, Ay. Play hard to get!
> 
> Happy 4th of July. :bow:



Agreed. I prefer a bit of mystery myself.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 7, 2008)

Not to extend this thing out any further but to answer all the recent complaints about my avatar I decided to switch it up, so here you go! -Tom


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> So that's your M.O. AFG...
> 
> Keep it superficial, eliminate the gals who want a "commitment", who want to get to know Schucks on a "deeper level"... let them dry out and shrivel up like citrus fruit on a hot summer day... just so you can have him all to yourself. I know what youre doing



Oh, Stan, as IF I had that much game. I couldn't flirt my way out of a paper bag. And I know, I tried.

The restraining order is hard to get over, you know?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

Ayshucks, when are you going to show us your tits?


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ayshucks, when are you going to show us your tits?



*cocks eyebrow* I already did in the chest hair thread and post neked pics thread.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 7, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> *cocks eyebrow* I already did in the chest hair thread and post neked pics thread.



We have a chest hair thread?


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 7, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> We have a chest hair thread?



In the Fat Sexuality area


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 7, 2008)

I think this is the longest intro thread ever. Kudos!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> *cocks eyebrow* I already did in the chest hair thread and post neked pics thread.




Yeah well, learn to recognize when a woman is asking for more.....


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah well, learn to recognize when a woman is asking for more.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 8, 2008)

ayschucks said:


>




You certainly know how to please a lady............:wubu:
















and myself


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 11, 2008)

I found this one the other day and I forgot how much I loved the way this picture turned out. This was a photo request from back in the day when I had a scruffy beard, which may return soon!


----------



## jooliebug (Jul 19, 2008)

I haven't been on here in a while but I thought I would throw my two cents worth in you are adorable, as are all the guys on here. Thanks for the eye candy and the wit. Hugs, Julie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 19, 2008)

Random youtube goodness again......I thought of you Ayshucks 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00InX-q8i6A


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 22, 2008)

Well apparently I can no longer call myself "chubby" or a BHM. I've lost 2 inches off my waist and 10 or more pounds. I am on the outside edge of being average. Its a weird feeling since I haven't been this lean since I was a child.

You can see it in my face, this was taken Friday just prior to shaving. The night of my show. I will be posting new pics later this week from the show.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 22, 2008)

You should take pics of your upper body..... with your shirt off....just so we can see this all new waistline of which you speak.......... :batting:


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You should take pics of your upper body..... with your shirt off....just so we can see this all new waistline of which you speak.......... :batting:



Here it is... 10 or 15 pounds lighter!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for......sharing....hot boy


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 31, 2008)

Seriously dude... you're overheating the chick-a-dees... 






So Mr. Schucks... Are you gonna go to the Leucadia get-together, meet the Dimmer crew and do some fine dining or what!? Just down the street from you... seriously it'll be fun, you can meet some of the gals...


----------



## lipmixgirl (Aug 3, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Seriously dude... you're overheating the chick-a-dees...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stan,

i would not put very much stock in mr. schucks coming out... for i fear that he may be... well, you know.... all talk and no action... 

the reason i say this is due to my being stood up for a meet and greet in vegas... in fact, i made certain - broken leg and all - to make sure that mr. schucks could contact me to join me and all of my dims friends for a get-together... no dice... 


if i am proven wrong that mr. schucks is not all fluff and no substance, please contact me immediately...

but really, i have seen this before... so... sad really....


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 13, 2008)

^^^ I WON'T believe it! I refuse to believe it! 

where the HELL are my new pictures!?

I can't live like this

don't make me live like this

without .. my .. updates


----------



## shinyapple (Aug 13, 2008)

*sigh* While I do sincerely hope Mr. Schucks isn't all talk and no action, I will say....

dangerously handsome, pretty eyed, guitar playing men who like fat girls are just one of many reasons I am glad to live in southern California! LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2008)

I just came for the pics anyway...............

yes, I am that shallow when it comes to the mens........ V_V


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 13, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> stan,
> 
> i would not put very much stock in mr. schucks coming out... for i fear that he may be... well, you know.... all talk and no action...
> 
> ...



As predicted, Mr. Schucks did not show for the DimsDinner on Aug 9th. And to think it was actually in his back yard. It's not like traveling to Vegas...the restaurant was maybe 10 minutes from where he lives. Oh well.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 14, 2008)

This really cracked me up.



fa_man_stan said:


> Au contraire monsieur Ayschucks... we are now perhaps in the more interesting part of your thread!
> 
> Ladies, take note if you so desire...
> 
> ...


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 14, 2008)

kayrae said:


> This really cracked me up.



Thanks Kayrae. 



Alas... but the sad truth is, you can't stay a boy forever. We all know what ultimately happens...



















There is a wonderful world out there these guys are missing out on... meeting the big beautiful ladies, lifelong friendships, the camaraderie of other FAs... all the things that make life the wondrous adventure that it is . A shame really...


Anyhoo... if Mr. Schucks ever wants to meet the SoCal folks, or attend any other fat acceptance event, he knows where we are... he and the other guys sitting on the sidelines are always welcome.


...or just keep posting piccies, I'm not trying to ruin it for you ladies... or the guys watching either...


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 14, 2008)

There is a chance of course that Mr Shucks has already struck lucky and that some BBW has him held captive and captivated in her lair?

Its just a thought - but I'd rather think he was one of the good guys and got lucky early!

Tracey


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 14, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> ..or just keep posting piccies, I'm not trying to ruin it for you ladies... or the guys watching either...




Thanks, but no thanks. My adoration is saved for more deserving FAs: confident men who make big, beautiful women part of their actual lives, not those popping in for ego stroking.

Loved your San Diego pics, Stan.. meow.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 14, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> There is a chance of course that Mr Shucks has already struck lucky and that some BBW has him held captive and captivated in her lair?
> 
> Its just a thought - but I'd rather think he was one of the good guys and got lucky early!
> 
> Tracey



Maybe, but would such a prince stand up the Mayor? Hmmm....


----------



## mossystate (Aug 14, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> There is a chance of course that Mr Shucks has already struck lucky and that some BBW has him held captive and captivated in her lair?
> 
> Its just a thought - but I'd rather think he was one of the good guys and got lucky early!
> 
> Tracey



Heh...yes..captive FA.

Or...something came up...like...real life stuff. Either way, calling him out is not all that cool....not at all.

Greenie needs him coming back...poor girl.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 14, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> There is a chance of course that Mr Shucks has already struck lucky and that some BBW has him held captive and captivated in her lair?
> 
> Its just a thought - but I'd rather think he was one of the good guys and got lucky early!
> 
> Tracey



For the sake of giving ol' Mr. Schucks the benefit of the doubt, I hope that is the case Tracy. He seemed like a potentially good guy. But this is always the achilles heal of Dimensions and fat acceptance in general... the FAs find a gal and drop out of the scene, not really having a need to stay. It creates a vacuum of sorts in the fat acceptance community and less supporters in general that there could potentially be and it adds to the perception that this is just a "pickup place" and not really a diversified community.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 14, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. My adoration is saved for more deserving FAs: confident men who make big, beautiful women part of their actual lives, not those popping in for ego stroking.
> 
> Loved your San Diego pics, Stan.. meow.



Thanks ThatFatGirl.  That's exactly what these guys could be joining in on. They don't have to be "on the make"... "actively seeking" or whatever... just hang out with the folks and get to know people...



mossystate said:


> Heh...yes..captive FA.
> 
> Or...something came up...like...real life stuff. Either way, calling him out is not all that cool....not at all.
> 
> Greenie needs him coming back...poor girl.



So uh Mossy... are you suggesting that the ladies should be a bit more... sharing with their guys...  I'm not calling him out, just keeping the notion alive that he is always welcome... and maybe just harassing him a bit, guy style...


----------



## tink977 (Aug 14, 2008)

Did someone say "effin hot!!" yet???? OH MY!!! I need to move!!! There isn't anyone here looking like that!!!


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 14, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> There is a chance of course that Mr Shucks has already struck lucky and that some BBW has him held captive and captivated in her lair?
> 
> Its just a thought - but I'd rather think he was one of the good guys and got lucky early!
> 
> Tracey



nah, I noticed him haunting around another forum the other day. I'm gonna say it - IMO, He just gets off on the women adoring his pictures


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 14, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> nah, I noticed him haunting around another forum the other day.



Lol - knowing my excellent taste in men that doesn't surprise me one tiny bit :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 14, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Heh...yes..captive FA.
> 
> Or...something came up...like...real life stuff. Either way, calling him out is not all that cool....not at all.
> 
> Greenie needs him coming back...poor girl.



Oh trust me Monique.....they try to come back to me long before I ever have to ask 'em.....  



KendraLee said:


> nah, I noticed him haunting around another forum the other day. I'm gonna say it - IMO, *He just gets off on the women adoring his pictures*



I took that as a given......he starts his own thread....pic after pic.......*shrugs*

We have a couple of other new guys like that around here, too. No big deal, imo


----------

